# Smoked cheese with AMNPS



## kusinskij (Jul 22, 2012)

Just received my AMNPS. Decided for the first time using it I would also try my hand at cold smoking cheese for the first time. Ran out and picked up one pound each of Mild Cheddar, Colby Jack, Muenster, Pepper Jack and Mozzarella.  Cut all but the mozz into 1/4 pound bars.  Cut the mozz in half, then sliced each half into 3 equal slices.













Smoked Cheese - Before.jpg



__ kusinskij
__ Jul 22, 2012






Cheese cut up before going into the MES40.

It was pushing 90 outside, so I had my MES40 in the workshop with the AC blowing right at it for a few hours.  After it got nice and cold I loaded 1 row of the AMNPS with Pitmasters choice dust. and got it smoking.  While it was burning I put three frozen bottles of water in a foil pan (Idea from Todd's post a few days ago) on the shelf below the cheese.  Put the cheese in the MES and placed the AMNPS on the bottom drip pan. 













Smoked Cheese - After.jpg



__ kusinskij
__ Jul 22, 2012






After 3 hours in the smoke! 

After 45 minutes the AMNPS was going out.  I pulled it out and started it back up.  This time I pulled the chip tray all the way out.  After 30 minutes it was slowly going out again. This time I pulled the chip loader completely out.  The AMNPS stayed lit after doing that.

It was hard not to try it, so I let it cool down and vacuum sealed the cheese for its rest period.  Cannot wait for it to be done.


----------



## driedstick (Jul 23, 2012)

Very nice looking goooood.


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 23, 2012)

Looks good and all you have to do is wait a couple weeks!!!!


----------



## tjohnson (Jul 30, 2012)

Looks Great!

I like the color!!

The days are counting down......

TJ


----------



## scarbelly (Jul 30, 2012)

You did good. Sorry I missed this one earlier as I am the cheese section moderator.


----------



## rabbithutch (Jul 30, 2012)

:Looks-Great:


----------

